# Rancilio Silvia servicing



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Does anyone know of a company doing servicing in the UK?

I can probably do it myself but, for the right price, I'd rather not get my hands dirty.

Thanks.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Noticed the pm I am not far from you what needs doing to it?


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Do you mean this pm or every pm?

The machine probably only needs cleaning, but difficult to know until someone opens up the boiler.

As from another post I made on this board, recently it has started spitting metal particles and what looks like metal shavings from both the shower head and the steaming wand.

After two descales and loads of flushing it is almost back to normal operations and only very occasionally I can see the odd speckle from the steamer. (not too worried about the shower head as any debri would get caught by the puck).

I could carry on as it is for the moment but I would feel better with a proper clean and check of the inside of the boiler.

I'll pm my telephone number to you.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

This is no longer required as I have done the work myself. Thanks to Coffechap for getting in touch. Hopefully we can meet up for a coffee sometimes.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Really glad you managed to sort this out, they are really simple machines but are prone to buildup of scale in the boiler due to the design, might be wise to use better water in the machine from now on.


----------

